# hash from chemical bud?



## kaotik (Nov 8, 2008)

so i had 1 plant finish earlier than the others (thank god for that) 
it was getting only water for the last 2 weeks (as usual with me) but i don't know if it's the chems i used (MG  ) or because i'm using small pots or what.. 
bottom line is, it's chemical garbage.
it won't even burn. it just goes black and tastes gross. it's brutally chemically. (not even smokeable in joints.. it's that bad)
it's a shame, because it is very crystally.


so my question is.. what will be my result if i make hash or oil with it? 
do chemicals effect the crystals at all? or just the bud?
 i'm debating if i should bud bust it all up, and try to get a little bit of something decent from it.. to salvage something. 



*few other plants are pretty much ready.. but i'm waiting another 2 weeks atleast, even the ones that are like a month away are getting nothing but water from now.
always heard people saying stuff like this with MG, but in the 3 or 4 other times i've used it before, i never had problems. going back to the better stuff next grow.

it's heartbreaking to light that beautiful looking bud, and find it's just garbage


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Weird buddy, I used MG my first grow and my girls turned out okay.  If I were you I would make some hash instead of just throwing all your hard work away.  And if its cristally like you say than maybe it will make some good ****. *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 9, 2008)

Hash or ISO and it will taste fine 

For some reason it sounds like your green held the chemicals.

What feed were you giving her?


----------



## Growdude (Nov 9, 2008)

How did you dry and cure the bud?


----------



## Alistair (Nov 9, 2008)

Good question, Growdude.  You ask that because you don't think that it has chemicals in it, do you?  You're one of those who doesn't believe in flushing?  I only flushed once and decided that it might be a waste of time because one of our members had a good argument regarding the myth of flushing.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 9, 2008)

i've never heard of that.my 1st grow i did not flush and fed the plant up to harvest.she tasted fine to me.no chemical taste anyway.hmmmm


----------



## kaotik (Nov 9, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> How did you dry and cure the bud?


i didn't cure it, i very seldom do. i usually just sweat it a few times, then bag it. (i know, i know, but it's always worked fine that way for me)
hung it for 4 days, then took buds off branches and sweated it for a day, then dried on a screen for another 2. (it dried a little fast, i had to dry in same room i grow, so it did have light.. i know light is bad, but it shouldn't cause this effect should it?)

and i never usually flush either. just water for the last few weeks, and it's
usually fine.

i did give them a few small shots of that 10-54-10 shultz bloom builder stuff too. but very dilluted (that stuff is harsh)

after i took it down and noticed it was nasty, i flushed it's pot in the sink for about 10 minutes (just for sh*ts and giggles) and i noticed even after flushing for that long, it still had like little salt grain looking crystals in the soil (not salt, just small crystals) i assume that (along with the small pots: only 1 gal's) is my problem.. even through i'm just watering, the water is breaking down those leftover crystals? 

 i dunno, i'm stumped on this, grew this stuff MANY times, even grew it with MG before and never got this ill effect. i just assume it's chemicals because of the blackness of the burn, and the taste. but what else do you guys think it could be? (anything, i'm all ears. anything to try and salvage the remaining ones)

thanks for the info about hash hippy, that's what i was hoping for.
figured it wouldn't effect the crystals, but thought i'd ask.
 probably wont get much, but atleast it'll be smokeable. 
would really like to find a way to avoid this fate with my others though.. they've been on water only since halloween. i'm going away for a few weeks so they'll just get water while i'm gone, and hopefully will be good to crop when i get back.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 9, 2008)

I dunno what my prob is with flushing but i can always taste nutes. Last grow i flushed 3 weeks before harvest with Final Phase and i could still taste nutes. What the hell?


----------



## kaotik (Nov 9, 2008)

well i think i'm gonna let them cure for a bit.. see if it changes, if not. hash. i don't think curing will do much though (because i've already sweated it) it'll basically be just aging in a jar instead of a bag.. but anythigns wortha  shot.

i should mention.. you know when you vaporize a bud, you get left with that black bud ash? that's basically what mine do as soon as light hits them in my bong, though more solid.


----------

